# Fletcher Manufacturing co Toronto - ceramic item



## RCO (Jul 23, 2021)

pulled this out of the lake yesterday , in an area where I normally look for bottles . was going to leave it there until I saw the old looking writing on the side. has some obvious damage and breaks , appears to be made of some sort of ceramic material

not entirely sure what it originally was . but the name on the side is for the " Fletcher Manufacturing co Limited Toronto "

is some info out about them , were a large company located in Toronto Ontario . seem to have made a lot of different things around the 1900's era .

an ad says they made confectionary supplies , bakers , hotel supplies , tea and coffee urns . I have no idea what it is from but it appears to be old


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 4, 2021)

Toronto's Fletcher Mfg. also made soda fountains and I think this is part of a fountain, maybe for holding/channelling syrups.


----------



## RCO (Aug 4, 2021)

mctaggart67 said:


> Toronto's Fletcher Mfg. also made soda fountains and I think this is part of a fountain, maybe for holding/channelling syrups.



the location where it was found is very close to an old store , wouldn't be surprised it came from there 

there is some stuff online about fletcher mfg co but I couldn't find any pictures of the old soda fountains when I looked but does seem like one of the most likely uses


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 5, 2021)

Possibly the liner for Fletcher's hot drinks appliances? From 1922 . . .


----------

